# Wachstum von Koi



## Mr Brain (21. Juli 2007)

*Hallo liebe Koibesitzer*

Ich habe seit ungefähr 4 Jahren etwa 6 Japankois (Alter ca 4-5 Jahre) im Teich. Dieses Jahr hatte ich auf Nachwuchs gehofft, aber leider kam es nicht dazu. Ich denke, dass es vielleicht an der für das Alter zu kleinen Körpergröße von ca nur 25-30cm liegt.
*Meine Fragen sind warum die Kois nur so klein sind (habe sehr viel Goldfischbrut ca 40 kleinere) und wie groß sie normalerweise sein müssten ?
Außerdem wann werden die Kois geschlechtsreif ?*

Ich hoffe auf viele gute Antworten
Ciao


----------



## thaldor (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wachstum von Koi*

hi,

also kois werden nach 2-3 jahren geschlechtsreif (glaub männchen nach 2 udn weibchen nach 3) und ich glaube nicht das es abhängig von der größe ist ob sie ablaichen oder nicht. eventuell hast du 6 männchen im teich und es gibt kein weibchen was laich produziert. 

wie fütterst du die koi ? hochwertige pellets oder billige sticks ? das wachstum der koi ist auch wesentlich vom futter abhängig (meine persönliche erfahrung). eventuell solltest du mal futter mischungen probieren in denen hi-growth futter eingemischt ist (erhältlich auf www.koi-discount.de, z.b. hikari/dainichi futtermix) oder hochwertige futter wie koi balance/koi power.

mfg


----------



## ferryboxen (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wachstum von Koi*

hallo

auch bei koi gibt es unterschiede im wachstum.

ich habe koi die sind 4 jahre und so ca. 35 cm gross.

andere erst 3 jahre und ca.50 cm gross.

ein gutes futter spielt natürlich eine nicht untergeordnete rolle.

dazu kommen noch gute hälterungsbedingungen und gute wasserwerte.

geschlechtsreif sind deine koi in dem angegebenen alter.

vieleicht sind keine ladys dabei.

mfg.....lothar


----------



## rainthanner (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wachstum von Koi*

also ich tippe auch auf eine Männer-WG.


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wachstum von Koi*

Hallo

Vielleicht fressen die auch den Laich direkt nach dem laichen wieder auf.
Soll ja typisch für Kois sein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## koiboy (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wachstum von Koi*

hallo mr. brain,
wichtig sind im frühjahr die wasserwerte. temp. muss stimmen so um die 22grad +/- relativ konstant, genügend futter und O2 und die längere tageslichtdauer bewirken da einiges, sofern du mädels hast. nach dem wettermäßigen Hammer April haben meine anfang Mai losgelegt. und seit dem immer mal wieder ist also nicht nur einmal im jahr.
versuchs mal mit laichbürsten, da bleibt immer was dran hängen ohne das die kois es auffressen können


----------



## drea (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wachstum von Koi*

Ich schließe mich koiboy an: Nimm Laichbürsten und diese nach dem Ablaichen raus in ein gesondertes Becken wenn du auf Brut aus bist. Ansonsten lassen sich die Koi den Laich gut schmecken.


----------

